# Pigeons



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am a total beginner and would like some advice as to what is the best breed for beginners bearing in mind I don`t want to race but only for homing.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

you can get young homers that can be settled at your loft, and you dont have to race just fly them around the loft like i do i have homers but i dont race, i just fly them for enjoyment. also Tipplers are good. Your neck would hurt from staring at the sky for so long lol thats how long they fly really up high. There really are alot of differnet breeds its just up to you, what you like ?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

A lot of people start out with rollers or homers. You might like them because both are supposed to be hearty birds. Especially homers (you can get show type or racing type.)


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I feel that homers are a good one to start with. I also have a pair of Old German Owls, mine never fly more than eye distance from the loft.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

the reason I went with Flying Oriental Rollers is that I am not setttled into a home yet. So Homers would all be captives. FOR's orient to the loft, even portable ones. They are also more hawk resistant than Burmingham Rollers. Mine are all white and Perform in the air.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

merlin6758 said:


> I am a total beginner and would like some advice as to what is the best breed for beginners bearing in mind I don`t want to race but only for homing.


homing pigeons are the only breed taken from the loft to fly back home.. now with that said some will say their non homers will return as well which may be true..but the homing pigeon was specifically bred for that. And as said CAN out fly a bird of prey when older and healthy and savvy from experience.

but for them to stay at your loft they would need to be purchased young and trap trained.


----------

